# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  du lịch thái lan giá rẻ 156 usd đi pattaya và bangkok 6 ngày

## thienbui

*CÔNG TY TNHH Pacific Travel
 48 Ưu Long, P.11, Q.8 - VPĐD : 64 Huỳnh Mẫn Đạt, P2, Q5, Tp.HCM
Email: thienguide@gmail.com     yahoo: thienguide
Hotline: 0933.46.22.95 - 0942.280.670 - 0987.184.504 Mr Thiện
Website: DU LỊCH GIÁ RẺ - TOUR DU LỊCH GIÁ RẺ  - TOUR GIÁ RẺ*



*BANGKOK – PATTAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM – 298 USD/KHÁCH – 0933.46.22.95
*

*Khuyến mãi:*

*+ Giá giảm 10 usd nếu đăng ký 2-3 người.
+ Giá giảm 15 usd nếu Số lượng đăng ký từ 4-9 người.
+ Giá giảm 20 usd nếu số lượng đăng ký tử 10 người trở lên.*

*TẶNG:* 

*- Massage Thái cố truyền.*
*- Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng patin lớn nhất Châu Á.
- Tặng Show Bede.
- vui chơi tại chợ nổi..
- Ăn buffet tại nhà hàng Xoay 56 tầng.*

*NGÀY THỨ1 : TP.HCM ------- BANGKOK*

Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan. Đến vương quốc Thai Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hay tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm… ( Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay ).


*NGÀY THỨ 2 : BKK --- SÔNG CHAOPHRAYA--- HOÀNG CUNG --- SRIRACHA TIGER ZOO --- PATTAYA*

Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách dạo thuyền trên *dòng sông Chaophraya Huyền thoại*. Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông. Tiếp đến tham quan *Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng*, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…. Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. Tiếp tục đi tham quan *Công viên Sriracha Tiger Zoo*, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem những màn biểu diễn thật hấp dẫn như: Show Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv…. Và dùng bữa trưa tại công viên. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến *Pataya,* khi đến nơi Quý khách dùng bữa tối. Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tham gia các show về đêm tại Pataya (chi phí tự túc)… ( Ăn 3 bữa )




*NGÀY THỨ 3 : PATTAYA --- ĐẢO CORAL ---BUFFET NHÀ HÀNG XOAY 56 TẦNG --- THÁI MASSAGE*

Sau khi ăn sáng , Quý khách khởi hành đi *Đảo San Hô(Coral*) Bằng tàu cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển.(Chi phí tự túc). Tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pataya đi đến 1 nhà hàng xoay nổi tiếng trên toà nhà 56 tầng cao nhất tại Pataya để dùng *Buffet trưa thịnh soạn*, tại đây Quý khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh biển trên không với độ cao hơn 150m, Quý khách có thể tham gia trò chơi đu dây cáp trên không từ 56 tầng lầu xuống với trang bị máy nhảy điện tử hiện đại tiên tiến (nhảy 1 người -vượt qua chính mình, hoặc lòng treo nhảy 2 người, cáp treo 4-6 người). Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến *massage Thái cổ truyền* để thư giãn. Sau đó Quý khách sẽ có thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan, Ăn tối tự túc..(Ăn 2 bữa ).




*NGÀY THỨ 4 : PATTAYA --- YẾN SÀO --- TRÂN BẢO PHẬT SƠN --- NONOOCH --- BANGKOK*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Trung tâm yến sào để tìm hiểu về các loại yến. Tiếp đến tham quan *Trân Bảo Phật Sơn* - núi phật được khắc và đắp bằng *vàng 24k*, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Thái Lan. Sau đó tham quan *làng dân tộc Nonooch*, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được tham quan *Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch* thật đẹp và chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như: Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v.. Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn của các chú voi: voi đá banh, chạy xe đạp, vẽ tranh.. Sau khi ăn trưa, Đoàn *tham quan Chợ Nổi,* Quý Khách có thể sưu tầm các quà lưu niệm tại chợ trên mặt nước này. Xe đưa Quý Khách khởi hành về BangKok, trên đường về ghé cửa hàng bán các loại đặc sản Thái Lan để dùng thử và mua sắm. Tiếp đến về khách sạn tại Bangkok nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối ..(Ăn 3 bữa)




*NGÀY THỨ 5 : BKK --- CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG --- TRUNG TÂM ĐÁ QUÝ & RẮN ĐỘC --- SHOW BÊĐÊ*

Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan *chùa Phật Vàng* lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950. Sau đó Quý khách tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại *Thái Lan – Royal Dragon* đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc. Tiếp đến tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc và Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan. Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (show Bêđê) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thục hiện… Ăn tối với món lẩu tự chọn.. (Ăn 3 bữa)




*NGÀY THỨ 6 : PHẬT BỐN MẶT --- TỰ DO MUA SẮM TẠI CHỢ SĨ LỚN NHẤT BANGKOK --- TP.HCM*

Sau khi ăn sáng, Đoàn đến nơi viếng *Phật Bốn Mặt* nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất Bangkok. Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý Khách đến mua sắm tại Khu chợ bán sĩ *Pratunam lớn nhất BangkoK*, xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM….

*MÁY BAY*
*TK 69G: SGN/BKK  20:30
TK68G:  BKK/SGN  15:20

FD 3724: BKK/SGN 15:55---17:25
FD 3725: SGN/BKK 17:55---19:25
*+ Khách sạn : 
BANGKOK : THE DYNASTY HOTEL…... PRINCETON….(Hoặc tương đương) 
PATAYA : EASTERN GRAND PALACE…..SUNSMILE….(Hoặc tương đương) 

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM:*

1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn. .
2. Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến. .
3. Khách sạn 3-4* (2 Người/phòng). 
4. Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
5. Tặng Buffet nhà hàng xoay 56 tầng. 
6. Tặng Thái massage. 
7. Bữa ăn theo chương trình
8. Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình
9. Bảo hiểm du lịch
10.Nón du lịch, Bao hộ chiếu.
11. Bảo hiểm với mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000USD (12USD)
12. Thuế sân bay 2 nước,Phí an ninh du lịch&Phí phụ thu xăng dầu(110USD) 

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

1. Hộ chiếu. 
2. Chi phí cá nhân.
3. Phí bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên (3 USD / ngày / khách). 
4. Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (45 USD/khách) đối với ngoại kiều.

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 298 USD/KHÁCH
(Không áp dụng cho tour ngày lễ)
*

+ Trẻ em từ 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi = 75% (119 USD )giá tour người lớn . (Ngủ chung giường người lớn)
+ Hủy tour trước 7 ngày phí phạt = 40% tổng giá tour chương trình. 
+ Hủy tour trong vòng 3 ngày đến 7 ngày phí phạt = 75% tổng giá tour chương trình. 
+ Sau thời gian trên phí phạt = 100% tổng giá trị chương trình.
+ (Hộ chiếu) Phải còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng (Tính từ ngày khởi hành).
+ Tour thuần túy du lịch, suốt chương trình Quý khách không được rời đoàn.

*Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa…thì Cty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh**.

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: 
Mr Thiện: 0933.46.22.95 – 0942.280.670 - 0987.184.504
Email :thienguide@gmail.com
Nick yahoo : thienguide*

----------


## thienbui

Du Lich Thai Lan 120 usd
Du Lịch Thái Lan Giá Rẻ 120$

----------


## thienbui

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: 
Mr Thiện: 0933.46.22.95 – 0942.280.670 - 0987.184.504
Email :thienguide@gmail.com
Nick yahoo : thienguide

----------


## thienbui

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr Thiện: 0933.46.22.95 – 0942.280.670 - 0987.184.504
Email :thienguide@gmail.com
Nick yahoo : thienguide

----------


## thienbui

up bài nè. upppppp

----------


## thienbui

* HÃY CLICK ĐỂ ĐI NHÉ*

Tour Thái Lan giá rẻ 156 usd
Tour Thái Lan giá rẻ 120 usd
Du lịch Thái Lan giá rẻ 156 usd
Du lịch thái lan giá rẻ 158 usd
Du lich thai lan gia re 120 usd

Du Lich Thai Lan 120 usd

Tour du lịch giá rẻ nhất
Tour thái lan giá rẻ 156 usd
Tour campuchia giá rẻ 162 usd
Du lịch thái lan giá rẻ nhất 6 ngày 156 usd
Tour du lich giá rẻ cực
Du lịch thái lan giá rẻ đi bangkok và pattaya 6 ngày
Du lịch campuchia giá rẻ 4 ngày 3 đêm
Vé xe tết 2012 giá rẻ, vé xe tết về quảng ngãi
Dịch vụ tặng quà Noel 2011, giá rẻ
Tour du lịch nội địa giá rẻ
Du lịch nội địa và nước ngoài giá rẻ nhất

 [COLOR="blue"][B][LIST][*]Tour du lịch giá rẻ nhất[*]Tour thái lan giá rẻ 156 usd tặng massage thái, showbede, nhà hàng xoay 56 tầng...[*]Tour campuchia giá rẻ 162 usd[*]
*Tour du lịch giá rẻ*
Du Lich Thai Lan 120 usd: Du lich Thai Lan gia re 120 usd
DU LỊCH THÁI LAN GIÁ RẺ 110 USD
Du Lịch Thái Lan Giá Rẻ 120$
Du Lịch Thái Lan Giá Rẻ 120$

----------


## thienbui

Mr Thiện: 0933.46.22.95 – 0942.280.670 - 0987.184.504
Email :thienguide@gmail.com
Nick yahoo : thienguide

----------


## thienbui

Mr Thiện: 0933.46.22.95 – 0942.280.670 - 0987.184.504
Email :thienguide@gmail.com
Nick yahoo : thienguide

----------


## haiquancn2

giá rẻ ghe

----------


## thienbui

dạ đúng rồi ạ.

----------


## thienbui

Nếu khách hàng liên hệ sớm thì giá còn tốt hơn nhiều. giảm khoảng 5 usd/người.

----------


## thienbui

Tour Thái Lan giá rẻ 156 usd
Tour Thái Lan giá rẻ 120 usd
Du lịch Thái Lan giá rẻ 156 usd
Du lịch thái lan giá rẻ 158 usd
Du lich thai lan gia re 120 usd

Du Lich Thai Lan 120 usd

Tour du lịch giá rẻ nhất
Tour thái lan giá rẻ 156 usd
Tour campuchia giá rẻ 162 usd
Du lịch thái lan giá rẻ nhất 6 ngày 156 usd
Tour du lich giá rẻ cực
Du lịch thái lan giá rẻ đi bangkok và pattaya 6 ngày
Du lịch campuchia giá rẻ 4 ngày 3 đêm
Vé xe tết 2012 giá rẻ, vé xe tết về quảng ngãi
Dịch vụ tặng quà Noel 2011, giá rẻ
Tour du lịch nội địa giá rẻ
Du lịch nội địa và nước ngoài giá rẻ nhất

----------


## ctiphone

Chúc chủ topic du lich thai lan mua may bán đắt ,mình thấy tour du lich thai lan gia re thật

----------


## thienbui

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: 
và Mr Thiện: 0933.46.22.95 – 0942.280.670
Email :thienguide@gmail.com
Nick yahoo : thienguide

----------


## thienbui

Vì công ty bên minh đang tung ra khuyến mãi mà.

----------


## khoaimoc

biển đẹp quá yk

----------


## khoaimoc

ặc đến bó tay với các bác

----------


## ctiphone

CÔNG TYDU LỊCH PACIFIC TRAVEL

VPDD : Nguyễn Duy Dương,Phường 9,Quận 5,Tp HCM

Hotline: 0933 885 695 - 0906 885 695
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI CHỈ ÁP DỤNG THÁNG 5 GIÁ ĐÃ TỐT CHẤT LƯỢNG CÒN TỐT HƠN

NHÀ TỔ CHỨC CHUYÊN NGHIỆP CHẤT LƯỢNG UY TÍN CAM KẾT GIÁ RẺ NHẤT

Du lịch Thái lan 6 ngày 5 đêm
MÙA HÈ 2012
THÁNG 6 - 2012 (Miễn phí Safari world giá 600.000 đồng)
6 Ngày 5 đêm 	Ngày 10, 13, 14, 16, 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 27, 28, 30
= Gía 7.400.000đ 	GIÁ KHUYẾN MÃI
Gía cho 2 khách 7,2tr
Gía cho 4 khách 7,15tr
Gía cho 6 khách 7,1tr
Gía cho 8 khách 7,05tr
Gía trên 10 khách 7tr
THÁNG 7 - 2012 (Miễn phí Safari world giá 600.000 đồng)
6 Ngày 5 đêm 	Ngày 01, 04, 05, 07, 08, 11, 12, 14, 15, 18, 19, 21, 22, 25, 26, 28, 29 	Gía 7,400.000đ
THÁNG 8 - 2012 (Miễn phí Safari world giá 600.000 đồng)
6 Ngày 5 đêm 	Ngày 01, 02, 04, 05, 08, 09, 11, 12, 15, 16, 18, 19, 22, 23, 25, 26, 29, 30 	Gía 7,400.000đ
QUÀ TẶNG ĐẶC BIỆT CỦA CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LICH THÁI LAN
1. Massage Thái cổ truyền

2. Tham quan tòa nhà quốc hội
3. Buffet nhà hàng xoay 56 tầng

4. Ăn tại nhà hàng Royal Dragon

5. Tham quan công viên thú Safari World

----------


## thienbui

Thái Lan nổi tiếng với thành phố nghỉ mát Pattaya với bãi biển dài thơ mộng và đẹp vào loại nhất ở Đông Nam Á. Nơi đây có đảo san hô Coral. Khách có thể tự do tắm biển tắm nắng trên bãi cát trắng muốt và mua vé tham dự các trò chơi giải trí lý thú và thám hiểm đáy đại dương...



Du khách còn bất ngờ trước vườn nhiệt đới NongNooch với nhiều giống lan quý hiếm đầy màu sắc. Ngoài ra, quý khách có thể tự do dạo chơi trên “khu phố đi bộ’’ nổi tiếng với cuộc sống sôi động về đêm và thưởng thức buổi biểu diễn văn nghệ Alcazar đặc sắc, chương trình ca múa nhạc tạp kỹ hoành tráng độc nhất vô nhị của các vũ công đặc biệt.



Đến với Thủ đô Bangkok, nơi được mệnh danh là Venice của châu Á, du khách sẽ bị cuốn hút bởi rất nhiều con kênh và những dòng sông lớn nhỏ. Hai bên bờ dọc con kênh Mahasawad trông thật hấp dẫn với những vườn cây ăn trái, những chiếc vó kéo cá...



Ngay trong lòng Bangkok, vẫn còn những con kênh với lối sống bình dị như kênh Noi, một địa điểm lý tưởng trong các chương trình du lịch bằng thuyền. Những căn nhà được xây dựng theo phong cách truyền thống kề sát với những căn nhà theo kiểu Âu Châu cổ điển, những con thuyền bán cháo, những quán cà phê dọc theo hai bờ kênh, ngân hàng nổi, chợ nổi là những nét đặc trưng của Thái Lan. Bangkok còn nổi tiếng với World Gem Collection - trung tâm chế tác đồ trang sức vàng bạc đá quý lớn nhất Đông Nam Á. Ở đây, quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng những đồ trang sức quý giá với nhiều kiểu dáng đa dạng được chế tác tinh xảo.

Đến Thái Lan, du khách không thể không ghé thăm vườn thú thiên nhiên Safari Wold với nhiều loài thú hoang dã và thưởng thức màn biểu diễn xiếc đặc biệt hấp dẫn của cá heo và hải cẩu. Quý khách có thể dừng chân tại trại rắn để biết thêm nhiều loai thực phẩm quý được chế biến từ rắn. Ở vùng Đông Bắc Thái Lan, có một ngôi chùa cổ rất đẹp, đó là chùa Wat Phra that ĐoiKham. Ngôi chùa này được xây cách đây 1500 năm với lối kiến trúc tuyệt đẹp, các bức tường của chùa được chạm trổ tinh vi và tỏa ra mùi thơm dễ chịu. Đến với Chiang Mai, ghé thăm ĐoiKham, vẻ đẹp và sự linh thiêng của ngôi chùa cổ xưa sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác thanh thản và hạnh phúc trong chuyến du lịch.

Cách Thủ đô Bangkok 185 km là thành phố HuaHin- một địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng, nơi có phong cảnh non nước hữu tình cùng các di tích, danh thắng đẹp, lạ mắt. Trông ra vịnh Thái Lan, HuaHin được các vua Chakri Thái Lan chọn làm nơi nghỉ dưỡng nên được chỉnh trang đến mức hoàn hảo. HuaHin có nhiều cung điện, khách sạn, bãi tắm, trong đó có cả vườn Hoàng gia đầy hoa thơm cỏ lạ.

Vườn Quốc gia Khao Samroi – Yod có nhiều thú quý, cây đẹp, xen giữa những dãy núi đá gran-ite. Nhìn ra biển là các động, đẹp nhất là động Phraya Nakhon, nơi có đền Khuha Kereuhard được coi là biểu tượng của HuaHin.Thật dễ dàng để đến HuaHin, bạn có thể đi tàu điện, máy bay hoặc thuyền trên biển. Khám phá HuaHin, sẽ đem lại cho du khách cảm giác vô cùng thích thú.

----------


## thienbui

Khuyến mãi cho tháng 10, 11, 12/2012. Tour thái lan 6n5d: Giá chỉ 2.500.000vnd. Vui lòng gọi 0933462295 mr thiện. Xin cảm ơn

----------


## thienbui

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: 
Mr Thiện: 0933.46.22.95 – 0942.280.670 - 0987.184.504
Email :thienguide@gmail.com
Nick yahoo : thienguide

----------


## tapdoanhn

*Tour du lịch Thái Lan & Vé máy đi Thái Lan, đặt phòng khách sạn, Tour du lịch Khen thưởng , MICE tại Thái Lan, 
**www.dulichthailan.net*

----------


## greencanal89

Oa..Giá rẻ nhỉ...Bây giờ ko biết còn ko nhỉ

----------

